# Some new projects-TOFC car and 53' Container Chassis



## yutzk (Jan 2, 2008)

Heres my two newest projects. The first is the TOFC I setup. Its basically a LGB flat I picked up really cheap at the ECLSTS so I got it home and repainted it into a TTX color scheme more or less ( decals coming when I have more I need made). 

Stole the trailer hitch itself from one of the Roadrailer couplermates and made the hitch out of some brass pieces. I couldve went real technical with the hitch but i didnt. 










And heres a crappy picture of the 53' container chassis i started yesterday. Got the pieces together and threw a coat of black paint on it which is drying. I need to put the other wheelset on yet but it was in the gluing department when the picture was taken.


----------



## Dr G (Jan 16, 2008)

Love the trailer, where did you get it and what scale is it (1:32, 1:24 or 1:29). 

The container chasis is great as well, Ive seen them tilted upright and stacked at the port. They seem to come in many colors, baised on the owners. FEC even transports the container on a chasis on a flat car--seems redundant, but I guess it is easier to deliver if the destination does not have a chases. Guess at some point they would have to ship back the empty chasis? 

Matt


----------



## yutzk (Jan 2, 2008)

The trailer is actually one of Aristo's Roadrailers that I de-trucked and took all the Roadrailer pieces off of. I bought a Roadrailer 3pk at the ECLSTS for a decent price and took off the trucks. 
I think they are 1/29th. I really want to find some more of them as I really do like how they look. 

NS transports their chassis's around on a TOFC flat that has a racking setup made up. Each one has 4 slots for chassis. Usually tack them onto the ends of the hot intermodals up my way. 

I'll probably make a 20 footer next as that should be entirely too easy! Though I do need to find a source for wheelsets first!


----------

